# Armadillo's foam bumpers



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I had only seen pictures of the Armadillo products but we won three bumpers at the Va. Retriever Benefit July 2 and the more I use them, the more I like them.

We got a big one with a black throwing knob and two little ones, all are plain white. They throw really nicely especially the big one with the knob. The small ones are just perfect for puppies--I have two 3-mos. CBR pups here now that REALLY like them. I also like that if they get a hole chewed in them they'll still float. 


One can never have too many bumpers! I don't really need any new ones but when the time comes I'd sure go here to get them; they make a great product, reasonably priced, and I like that the company supports our sport. They also appear to keep their bright white color (I'll know more in a few months, they're still fairly new) but I give these bumpers a big thumbs up.


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

Julie,

Happy to hear you won some of what we donated, and glad to hear you and the dogs like them.

MADE IN THE USA

www.ArmadilloFoam.com


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

*Armadillo*

Julie the midi ducks are the inbetween size and they are a great transition for the 4-6 mos pups, Hi viz on water and come in 2 colors Mallard of Blue Bill, The Blue Bill has alot of white for long distance Marking.

Our dillos get used 2x day every day and more than that on weekend.

The only one I have retired in a year or more of use is one a squirrel chewed on lol,

I store them in my Duck fridge to add Duck scent

Mitch


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

For additional product reviews, you may want to visit

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=454614

thanks,


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

How does a club go about getting a couple of donations for a raffle? Our club has our big test for the year 19-20 August and we sure would appreciate anything you can send our way. Have heard nothing but rave reviews regarding your products.

Thanks-
Travis

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

I just received my box of "dillos" for our ladies retreat. First, there was way more in there than what I expected. THANK YOU, Armadillo Foam. And the products look JUST GREAT.

My favorite is the baby mallard. I LOVE IT. The products are very high quality and I look forward to everyone's enjoyment when they win them.

THANKS ARMADILLO! 

-Kristie


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Thank you Armadillo from MARSH AND MEADOWS RETEIVER CLUB we hosted our first hunt test last weekend and your products were a huge hit most people had never seen them and were very impressed with the quality of the product and I was impressed with the amount of product you sent for the raffle.. I know where I'm getting my bumpers from, from now on. Thanks again


Todd Caswell
________
X-Coupe


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Satisfied customer*

I broke down and bought 5 of the big Ringbills (thought B & W would show better to color blind dogs). I'm completely satisfied.

AND Armadillo sent a little one for our Sept NAHRA test raffle.

===



> I just received my box of "dillos" for our ladies retreat.


Kristie did you mean "...dos"? I think that's a different forum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Satisfied customer*



Keith Stroyan said:


> I broke down and bought 5 of the big Ringbills (thought B & W would show better to color blind dogs). I'm completely satisfied.
> 
> AND Armadillo sent a little one for our Sept NAHRA test raffle.
> 
> ...


bad, bad man!!! LOL

I thought about that when I posted. But I've seen them referred to as that in other threads. I was VERY careful to check my typing!!! LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Satisfied customer*



kristie said:


> I thought about that when I posted.


&


> My favorite is the baby mallard. ... and I look forward to everyone's enjoyment...


OK, just don't hurt anyone.


----------



## Armadillo (May 7, 2006)

We do have a program for selling "seconds" to Pro Trainers. If you have an interest, you can visit the following link

http://www.armadillofoam.com/ourprotrainers.html

and provide us with some basic information.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Forrest was kind enough to send a box of "goodies" to me last month. I gave them to various training group members & clients for "testing".

I'm hearing good things about the bumpers and "dillos". The dogs, both young and old alike, seem to enjoy them. The bumper size and design work well! 

Thanks again to Armadillo Foam and Forrest. 

Vicky


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

*Armadillo Foam Inc.*

Forrest,

Thank you for your generous donation to the VRB. Your Products are great and the dogs love them.
Thanks!
David Barrow


----------

